# New Dedicated Server!!



## Frederik Magle

I am very pleased to announce that talkclassical.com is now hosted on a powerful dedicated server! Instead of having to share bandwith and processing power with maybe hundreds of other sites, now it only has to share with two other sites (magle.dk and frederikmagle.com). The result is a major speed increase, which should be instantly noticeable (I expect at least a 3-5x increase on average and a lot more in the "busy hours").

I made the switch without any downtime, but any posts made on the "old" server (which will continue to run for a couple of days) _after_ I changed the DNS settings today (it's technical but means that I pointed the domain name to the new server instead of the old) will be lost. Hopefully the overlap will only take a few hours, and if you see this post you are already on the new server!

Enjoy! 

Best regards,
Frederik


----------



## Mr Salek

I was a member of those forums to, cool! Og jeg er dansk.


----------



## 4/4player

Thank you very much!

My deepest thanks go to you for maintaining and improving this site!=)

With Best Regards,
4/4player


----------



## Mark Harwood

4/4player said it for me.


----------

